# Raft Trailer Registration



## Vagelbite (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello everyone! It's been a really long time since I've been on the forum,

I was recently given a raft and trailer from a family friend. After taking possession, my friend took the license plate and gave me instructions to go have the trailer registered under my name. I looked on the Colorado state website and I am under the impression that I don’t need to register the raft because it is classified as a non-motor, non-sailing craft, but I do need to register the trailer (hence the reason it had a plate on it). So I contacted my friend about whether we need to do a tile transfer, and he is not sure if he even had a title when he registered the trailer. Even if he did, he cannot locate the title now.

My questions are,

Do I need a title to register my raft trailer? If so, should I file for a lost title?

Do we need to fill out a Gift bill of sale?

Is there any additional information or documentation I need?

I know that it's most likely an easy process but I'm not finding the answers from the state, county sites or my friend. Things are a lot easier when someone else owns the boat haha

Thanks for the help


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

I bought a trailer from someone w/o title etc... I had to call the State Police who came out to inspect it, I told them I built it, he filled out a form i.e. 1 axle, weight etc... I took that to the DMV and $47 later I had tags/plates. No issues.


----------



## lynnbryson (Apr 14, 2013)

I had to go through this once moving a drift boat and trailer from Oregon, where the boat had a title but the trailer did not. It was a total pain. It took 4 trips to the DMV; each time I came back with what they had asked for they added another requirement. In the end I had to get a "home made" title even though it was made by Rogue Trailers and required a certified appraisal, a certified weight and a safety inspection from the Colorado State Police. Good luck!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

this is the same in idaho, if the trailer is not titled. you get it done as a "home made" trailer. I would just got to the DMV and tell them you built it. should be a non issue. if you were in Utah, most raft trailers down there don't even require registration, as long as the trailer is under a certain weight. (I know my little 5X10 trailer down there didnt require registration.) but up herein Idaho it did. and I just did the home made route, even though it was factory built by mirage trailers here in Nampa, but since I bought it used, i didn't get a title.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I bought a trailer in Colorado without the title. The guy that sold it to me had it less than 6 months and the previous owners plates were still on it but near expiration. He had never bothered to transfer it into his name. I was told by the seller that since it was a "homemade" trailer (it had been converted from a pop-up camper to a flatbed by the guy he bought it from) that I would have no problem claiming I built it and getting a title. He was wrong. Historically that would have worked but when I called Denver I was told I would need receipts for all the parts I bought to determine its value. I then asked the question, "what if I bought it already built with no title". I was told I would have an easier time getting my $600 back from the seller than getting a new title. I figured I was screwed and used it until the plates expired and when I went to remove the plate, I found a Ziploc bag zip-tied behind the plate with the previous owners registration inside! I looked him up and he was only 10 minutes away from me. He went to the courthouse and transferred it to my name for a six-pack. He was glad to get it out of his name. I love small towns!


I don't know if that helps but that was my experience.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I finally found something that doesn't suck about Oklahoma, the trailer registration laws. Apparently, I'd be fine just making a sign of my trucks plate with letters and numbers no smaller that 2 inches tall, this is only required if the load being towed obstructs the autos plate.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, claim as homemade and you should have no problem getting it registered.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

Title it as a home built trailer. On the form you fill out it'll ask for material build sheet , just put down "materials on hand". This is what I had to do with a wrecked trailer I fixed that came out of Florida (FL is a bill of sale state not a title state). I didn't have to have it inspected. I just gave dimensions and they gave me a small vin placard to rivet on the trailer. The title came in the mail a few weeks later.
The less info you freely divulge the better.


----------



## Vagelbite (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone, 

Apparently I committed the orginal plate number to memory or pulled it out my ass some how. I contacted the county clerk and recorder with it. I just have to get the original owner to go to the DMV with ID and the plate number and have a new title issued for $8.50. And while he's at it, get a Gift bill of sale just to make sure everything goes down with out question.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Once the previous owner has the replacement title in hand, he'll be able to sign it over to you. With the gift bill of sale and the signed title, you can then go to the DMV, pay the fees & taxes and pick up a title in your name and plates. 

That should be an easier route than going through the inspection/home built route. 

I wonder how they'll calculate the taxable value when the purchase price is $0. I paid $79.47 in August in Larimer County (CO) for a trailer I bought from a friend for $400. County records show original taxable value at $845. 

The taxes and fees break down as follows:
Title Fee: $7.20
Own Tax: $3.80
Lic Fee: $42.27
Road Fee: $16
Bridge Fee: $13
County Tax: $2.60
City/Dist Tax: $12
State Tax: $11.60


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

In Idaho it was easy. I bought a trailer from a guy on Craigslist who moved away. A year later when I went to register it I told the DMV lady the story. She wanted the owners name, I didn't have it. Phone number, didn't have that. Address, couldn't remember it. Finally, she asked what I paid for it. I told her. She charged me sales tax and gave me a new registration. Problem solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Just make yourself a cardboard sign that says lost plate. That ought to get you buy for a couple of years.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

My understanding is plates go with the owner, not the vehicle, in that case give those back. If the trailer has a VIN, it has a title. If no VIN, different jurisdictions have different method of addressing this, call your local law enforcement and they should talk you through it.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Vagelbite:

You got it right. The easiest thing to do is to have your buddy get a replacement title sent to him and then just have him sign it over. There are other ways to do it, but they aren't as easy. Send me a PM if there are any other problems and I might have some suggestions.

Tom


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

It's only a problem if the trailer was reported stolen. Back in the day you could just tell the Person at the Dmv that you built a trailer and they'd send you a title but know you have to have it inspected. No big deal.


----------

